# What do you think about cars pulling over beside yours with their sound system at max?



## Guy Bacos (Aug 27, 2010)

I know this cannot be controlled and it's so easy to get away with it, but I am getting less tolerant, even though I never say anything, of cars pulling over beside yours, whether it's at a red light, gas station, parking lot or where ever, with their car sound system at the loudest and with the bass boosted to max enough to some serious shaking. This to me represents so much a self centered behavior of this person. It is my space as much as his but suddenly I can't enjoy it anymore because of his stupid super loud bass. And in a parking lot, if you are just there to eat an ice cream in your car with others, this could be really annoying, it will go on until they see a cop pass by, which rarely happens. I mean how would they like if I would put The Rite of Spring to the maximum volume? I can see that this is a way of rebelling for teenagers (and understandable to a certain degree), but for others and older ones, it seems like plain stupidity to display this behavior.


What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## midphase (Aug 27, 2010)

I find it annoying...however I admit there have been times when I just want to crank it up to 11 and let the music rock (even if it's not rock).

I think it comes down to respect for others ultimately, especially for those who have the music blasting all the time.

I read an article that talked about how social networking sites are promoting a level of self-absorption and egocentric behaviors which are also reflected in other aspects of life (like driving like crap, cranking up the music, and talking during movies). It's all about the "me" and drawing attention to oneself. This is also causing more car accidents since people are simply not paying attention to anyone else.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 27, 2010)

midphase @ Fri Aug 27 said:


> I find it annoying...however I admit there have been times when I just want to crank it up to 11 and let the music rock (even if it's not rock).



Of course, I do it myself sometimes, but as I'm sure you do, when a car pulls over you don't leave it full blast with your windows open.

Interesting rest of post.


----------



## jlb (Aug 27, 2010)

We have them in the UK, they are called Chavs

jlb


----------



## madbulk (Aug 27, 2010)

Eh, If I had a convertible and a mid-life crisis stereo to match, I'd be a nuisance myself.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 27, 2010)

Um, that was a joke, right?


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 27, 2010)

Ita funny when the speakers cant handle the load and the whole car distorts and rattles.


Then i think that the chinese wanta to have everything citizen have its own car like in the usa.
Then i daydream of finding myself infront of a red botton that has the power to evaporate every car in the world and i press it w/o thinking twice.
I hate cars and car culture!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 27, 2010)

midphase @ Fri Aug 27 said:


> I think it comes down to respect for others ultimately, especially for those who have the music blasting all the time.
> 
> I read an article that talked about how social networking sites are promoting a level of self-absorption and egocentric behaviors which are also reflected in other aspects of life (like driving like crap, cranking up the music, and talking during movies). It's all about the "me" and drawing attention to oneself. This is also causing more car accidents since people are simply not paying attention to anyone else.



Great post. In my opinion, the lost art of consideration for others is being replaced by the need to express oneself at the expense of others. This seems to be a disingenuous ruse to compensate for a perceived weakness whose greatest fear essentially is to be detected. Egocentricity at the core lacks love for one's fellow human beings in preference for a narcissistic pride that either is unable to or won't acknowledge others as being equally important to the world as they imagine themselves to be. 

From a business angle: in business circles its easy to spot. Most people seem to want to do business most with those who have some level of caring for others and doing the right thing. And avoid those who don't. The selfish thought of "only me matters" eventually pays a fairly heavy price in the worlds of those who subscribe to it. No one wants to do business with them, choosing to work instead with those who demonstrate some level of compassion and understanding which to me is a sign post leading to or establishes success.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 27, 2010)

An example is people double parking, and the abuse of that. This reflects: Me, myself and I.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 27, 2010)

Frederick Russ @ Fri Aug 27 said:


> From a business angle: in business circles its easy to spot. Most people seem to want to do business most with those who have some level of caring for others and doing the right thing. And avoid those who don't. The selfish thought of "only me matters" eventually pays a fairly heavy price in the worlds of those who subscribe to it. No one wants to do business with them, choosing to work instead with those who demonstrate some level of compassion and understanding which to me is a sign post leading to or establishes success.



Although I don't quite agree with that Frederick, because some people have the philosophy that it is in their right to take advantage of the weaker, innocent, naive or kind people in just about every way, and have no scruple, sympathy or moral conscious about this, they believe it's not their fault if it's like that, and if they make good money for the company, I doubt the boss, his family and his friends he have over for BBQs will complain about that. Bottom line, if you make good money for your company, a lot of people will close their eyes to moral values. Luckily they are not all like that.


----------



## Dan Mott (Aug 27, 2010)

If it's a good song then it's ok, but for me, generally it's a bunch of teens with overpowering bass, plus yelling abusive words out the window.

In Australia, we call them the P Platers.


----------



## JohnG (Aug 27, 2010)

It's usually Jay Asher


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 27, 2010)

In Los Angeles we have a technical term for this kind of person: stupid asshole.

And I'm afraid these people were also pervasive before the internet. At first I thought the SA evolved with television and movies - they think the theater is their living room so it doesn't matter if they talk while you're watching the film. But they were singing in chariots and talking through plays BC too.


----------



## Narval (Aug 27, 2010)

I think they're loud.


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 27, 2010)

Frederick Russ @ Fri Aug 27 said:


> midphase @ Fri Aug 27 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it comes down to respect for others ultimately, especially for those who have the music blasting all the time.
> ...



+1


----------



## Marius Masalar (Aug 27, 2010)

In my car, I keep a mix CD or two of nice and bombastic filmscore fare for just such an occasion! More serious offenders get the aggressive Shostakovitch, Prokofiev, etc. disc. Fight fire with a nice big F*ck You. 

I'm partly kidding, but it certainly makes for some funny facial expressions when I'm not.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 27, 2010)

I was thinking of throwing Pagliacci in their face.  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAUDHxDY ... re=related

BTW, this is a fun coke add of Pagliacci, I had never seen it


----------



## synthetic (Aug 27, 2010)

gsilbers @ Fri Aug 27 said:


> Ita funny when the speakers cant handle the load and the whole car distorts and rattles.



They do this on purpose. Subwoofer on full and then you loosen the screws on your license plate so it buzzes. Batsdorf taught me this trick.


----------



## Zei (Aug 27, 2010)

Mathazzar @ Fri Aug 27 said:


> In my car, I keep a mix CD or two of nice and bombastic filmscore fare for just such an occasion! More serious offenders get the aggressive Shostakovitch, Prokofiev, etc. disc. Fight fire with a nice big F*ck You.
> 
> I'm partly kidding, but it certainly makes for some funny facial expressions when I'm not.


Being one of those teens (to an extent), I would have to give you a thumbs up if I heard you blasting some Prokofiev out the window. I might just follow you so I can listen 

I usually do blast my radio (not all the way... when it gets too high my car starts rattling. That's time to turn it down a bit) with the windows down, but in parking lots, neighborhoods, gas stations and areas similar, I turn it down.


----------



## madbulk (Aug 27, 2010)

okay... hospitals. I turn it down at hospitals. Bird sanctuaries maybe.


----------



## lux (Aug 27, 2010)

depends on the music loudly provided. Good electro or club stuff is ok.

Film music is out of discussion and works as a pesticide for girls.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 27, 2010)

synthetic @ Fri Aug 27 said:


> gsilbers @ Fri Aug 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Ita funny when the speakers cant handle the load and the whole car distorts and rattles.
> ...



It's serious for these guys, they have contests with quarters in the back of the car to see in which car it bounces the highest.


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 27, 2010)

There I was, drawing a Vitamin Water out of a liquor store cooler when suddenly I *feel* BOOOOOOM...BOOM...BOOOOOOM. I'm like "what the...? Can't be, no fucking way." I pay for the drink and round out of the liquor store to spot --> my own fucking car [Black SUV]. From two blocks away I see my car, all doors and back hatch wide open, a group of dudes with their arms crossed standing before it nodding to the beat and their own installation prowess. See, these dudes are stereo installation guys, my car is at that moment at a car stereo installation shop having a stereo system installed and calibrated. 

I begin to walk more quickly toward my car totally stunned by what I'm hearing. In fact, I am feeling a bit embarrassed that it's so insanely loud - I had no idea these guys were going to parade my system like that. People on the street are beginning to stop and stare, ooh and ahh. My first thought was "holy shit...they should turn that down. That's gotta be illegal" My second thought was "holy shit, are my windows going to shatter...and what the fuck is that doing to my engine?" It really is that fucking loud. Honest to god, I was concerned that my windows might be blown out or my engine explode. They inform me that everything checks out and that it's only on level 15 [out of 30], that not to worry.

But here's the thing. As I stand there I notice that the sound quality is CLEAN AS HELL. No rattle, no cheap-ass buzzing, none of that. It is, in fact, a tight, focused and balanced sound. It IS loud as hell but with the fidelity to match. It's the equivalent of going from mixing on a boom-box or just OK studio monitor to mixing on a top of the line monitor, it's an amazing difference. A guy says to me "Fuck man, I've heard systems that run $25,000 that don't sound this good." I spent around $7,000.

Here's the other thing, when you have a system that sounds this good it's REALLY hard not to enjoy it. It makes driving in the worst traffic enjoyable. 

BUT!!!...I always turn it down when I'm near other people. 

My bros/homies get a kick out of driving with me, it's like a concert on wheels, if you want it to be. They always control the stereo, like a kid in a candy store, when I drive the bros around.

Here is my challenge to you "oldies".  Next time we have a LANS dinner, etc. remind me to play any track you want. Then, yes, you tell me all about how you would NOT play this system loud. I double dare you.  If you tell me you could, I'll know you're lying to me. Trust me, the sound quality will blow your mind.

I myself don't like it when someone is at a stoplight with their music blasting, but it's usually someone with a shitty ghetto-ass set up, trunk rattling, license plate buzzing, etc - as opposed to quality gear that has been calibrated. I get a kick out of smashing those types with non-rap music. :D

Lastly, it's the idiots who are impressed with loud bass. A great system is about fidelity, balance, equal power, etc. Just like with mixing.


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm serious about two things, music and fidelity...that's it. Fuck flipping quarters. That's for idiots with small dicks...


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 27, 2010)

I'll post pics tomorrow...


----------



## Evan Gamble (Aug 28, 2010)

I do it....

lately usually with kid cudi, or dre.

Sometimes with beethoven, bach, goldenthal, etc...

its fun.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cXdu6z8uTc


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 28, 2010)

Thomas_J @ Fri Aug 27 said:


> Wow. What a bunch of grumpy old farts you are.



Hey, I resemble that remark.

Only thing worse than a grumpy old fart is a grumpy old fart with a 'tude and a large Bowie knife. (no, not David)


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 28, 2010)

MY RIDE :D


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 28, 2010)

Where do you live, Guy? I'm in the mood for a drive by...


----------

